# decoder lighting question



## UP-Railroad (Apr 18, 2018)

I have a TCS-wow sound decoder that I am putting in a 4-8-4. The kit is called WSK-Bac-7: WSK-BAC-7 | Train Control Systems

The decoder says it has 8 lighting functions, but functions 5 and 6 are not programmable. My first question is does this mean that I can't turn the lights on and off?

My other question is, I'm lighting the: headlight/rear light, mars light, number boards, classification lights, and possibly a cab light depending on the answer of my question. does this mean I need to use 5/6 functions for each of the different type of lights?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Please post your questions only once, in the appropriate area. You asked this identical question in 3 different places. People who are likely to answer your question will see it, because they'll be looking for new threads.


----------

